
235M Instagram, TikTok and YouTube Users Exposed in Data Leak - badRNG
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveywinder/2020/08/19/massive-data-leak235-million-instagram-tiktok-and-youtube-user-profiles-exposed/#4d75ed2c1111
======
sschueller
Isn't this all public data that can be scrapped of Instagram etc? Someone just
collected it and left it open.

~~~
0xdeadb00f
You may be right, but details such as: Audience Age, Audience Gender and,
Audience Location were details I thought only the owners of YouTube channels
were able to see.

